# looking for Cradle for working on enginess



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen and saved articales on making your own cradle to hold engines while working on them ,But can't find it now.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yogi
here is a link http://forums.mylargescale.com/11-p...ing-cradle-used-locomotive-maintenance-2.html
hope it works dick


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

How about making a U shape out of pine. At the top of the U you could glue 1/2 of the velcro attachments. Then use strips of the other half to support the engine in the U. The strips could be repositioned to properly support the engine you are working on and moved along the sides to whatever position works for each loco.

Just a thought.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Yogi;

Don't know whether this would suit, but I believe the guy at the B & B Hobby Supplies tool booth at ECLSTS had large foam cradles that would work for locomotives and cars in our scales. A few folks were taking them home.

You can probably look B & B up on the web.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I just took two planks, nailed them together, then made ends with a 'V' cut in them, dropped them in and attached them. Lined them with foam.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Went to a craft store and bought a section of 2" foam. Cut it to size to be a little longer than longest car, sides go halfway up the cars. Glued it together using Woodland Scenics Foam Tack Glue. Works for me.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

This site lists a G scale cradle:
http://goldinhands.com/Cradle%20information%20sheet.htm


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

OR you could make one out of PVC pipe as designed by Jerry Reshew.. and if you don't glue it, you can take it apart which makes it very compact.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought this years ago at THE BIG TRAIN SHOW when it us to be on the Queen Mary 

The tray/ base is great for holding parts and tools. If you have to delay your work you can just moved it off the work bench


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Yogi,

http://tjstrains.com/991/working-on-an-engine-upside-down/

Best,
TJ Lee


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Picture or link please!



Bill4373 said:


> OR you could make one out of PVC pipe as designed by Jerry Reshew.. and if you don't glue it, you can take it apart which makes it very compact.


----------

